# met someone at K-Mart today



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I met someone at K-mart today and starting conversing about her tattoos. Seems she's a horror fan, so I told her about this list. Who knows? Maybe we'll have one new member tonight.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Way to go Sickie!  hehehe.... Whenever I tell someone about this place I always look for a couple of days to see if they have taken the time to check us out and join.... But I end up wondering if they have forgotten because it seems like I'm the only one from around my town on here. Been thinking of making some flyer/business type cards up so that I can hand them out! LOL :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Not a bad idea. LOL But if they join, I want 10% for a finder's fee!


----------

